# Mont-Tremblant anybody?



## jbang72 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi there~ booked a trip to mont-tremblant for mid march. going with my wife and another couple. Just wondering where to go on and off the mountains. 

Are there runs that I shouldn't miss in tremblant? (Intermediate/advance)
Also I know there is south and north side. What are differences? 
How are the parks? 
Do you have any good places to eat? 
Do they have casinos? 

Any information about the "do's" and "don'ts" of place will be appreciated. 

thanks in advance!!!
JB


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Heading up in a few hours myself.

There are lots of good restaurants and yes, there's a casino. Le Diable has good micro brew if that interests you.

Haven't seen the parks this year since it was early season when I was last there. Generally, they're pretty good and there's a few of them. I'm not a park guy so I really don't know what I'm talking about.There's a half pipe and a jump line and some bigger rails and boxes up top, smaller stuff in the other parks.

The south side fronts the main village and has the gondola. Gets pretty busy. The North side has a bunch of good runs and is generally less crowded. The Soleil side has long, meandering rollers and glades, The Edge has a slow old double, but nice glades. 

Generally, we avoid coming down to the south side base until late in the day....the lines are nuts. Hit the Edge or North Side early until the lines get long, then go lap the Soleil or do top to bottoms on the North Side. 

See what's up with the ice and what is good/bad and take it from there.


----------



## jbang72 (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome thanks a lot!!! have fun this weekend!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm just heading up for the day chasing this storm, I'll post more when I get back.

I'd give you more info on good runs/bad runs, but it really depends on what the snow is like between now and your trip. Some are notorious for ice and rocks, but are awesome if there's fresh. If it's warm and sloppy or deep powder, then you won't make it on some of the flats. If it's howling and -40, then you don't want to be on the Soleil chair.

If you're there over March break....start early, pack a sandwich and don't stop for lunch, don't come down to the Gondola until you're finished for the day.


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

Just got back on Sunday. 
Great (atypical) weather at -1 to +1. Every other time I've been there it's been -20 at least. 

Friday was a Blue Bird Day +1 not a cloud in the sky 
Saturday was foggy and -1 but conditions were nice
Sunday was foggy, +1, but snowing all day!!

Like Bones said, stick to the North Side, definitely less busy and conditions tend to hold better. We found the south side tends to be more icy, especially later in the day when all the snow gets pushed out of the way. 
They have a few parks depending on what your looking for (features or jumps) but they are easy to find.
There's a whole bunch of restaurants in the Village, it just gets pricy if you're eating every meal out...If you do plan on brining groceries, there are a couple grocery stores about 10 minutes from Tremblant. Groceries/supplies in the Village are VERY EXPENSIVE.
The Casino is small but serves it purpose, we had a couple drinks and gambled for about an hour.

As for do's and don'ts: We were walking around with open beer cans, but apparently it's a "don't"... I don't know nobody said anything or stopped us so...

ENJOY!


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

Rode there yesterday. Conditions were great and only getting better after today. Very little ice/rocks. No lines either side of the mountain -- it was great. Rode the whole day & legs were ready to fall off. Next week is QC spring break and a couple of weeks will be the ON break, so it will be crazy busy then. Like others said, go to the N side if busy, but I always like the gondola ride. Didn't bother with Adrenaline park but the little one was in good shape. They had 50 cm last week. I don't bother with fine dining/casino so can't comment on those. You'll have fun regardless - great place.


----------



## jbang72 (Jan 28, 2013)

Definitely staying on the north side. Thanks guys! Yeah I don't like taking lunch breaks either, normally I have big breakfast, even if I don't feel like eating that much, but I don't regret it in an hour or two on the slop... I take small breaks for water / protein bar or something.  It's so hard to ride after lunch...


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Pretty epic today! 20+cm of fresh and not many people.

We rode mainly on the North Side but got 4-5 runs in on Le Soleil's untracked stuff when it opened. Expo and Cossack was very good as was La Griffe and Dynamite. Due to the lack of people, nothing got really scraped off

Only downer was that the glades off Ryan weren't that good as the fresh was pretty heavy stuff and it was hard to carry any speed.


----------

